# Help I brought a female rat from p/shop and she had 13 babies (australia)



## mother ratty (Sep 1, 2009)

hi i brought two female rats from pet shop about three weeks ago and this morning one of them had 13 babies WHAT DO I DO???????? never had pet rats before unsure of what to do to look after them can someone please help


----------

